# Bootcamp, Probleme clavier et souris sans fil !!!



## Yémen (1 Août 2006)

J'ai installer bootcamp avec clavier et souris USB, j'ai remis mon clavier apple wireless et ma souris kensington bluetooth et impossible de les faire fonctionner ! ! !
Windows ne trouve aucun appareil bluetooth, ni aucun clavier ! ! !
Comment faire pour eviter les fils avec BOOTCAMP ?
Merci


----------



## Yémen (4 Août 2006)

Je me repond, en réinstallant les drivers mac, maintenant ca marche ! ! !


----------



## Fran6 (10 Août 2006)

Petite question anodine... Ils sont où les drivers mac ? sur le CD d'install d'OSX ?


----------



## Jerome_C (18 Juillet 2007)

Fran6 a dit:


> Petite question anodine... Ils sont où les drivers mac ? sur le CD d'install d'OSX ?


Et si on a pas du tout de clavier / souris USB (iMac acheté avec les sans fil) on peut quand même installer boot camp ? (je parle de l'installation en elle même)

Je sais qu'on peut rebooter sans le clavier sur le disque externe (déjà testé) via préférence système / démarrage, cela marche aussi avec la partition boot camp ?


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Juillet 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Et si on a pas du tout de clavier / souris USB (iMac acheté avec les sans fil) on peut quand même installer boot camp ? (je parle de l'installation en elle même)
> 
> Je sais qu'on peut rebooter sans le clavier sur le disque externe (déjà testé) via préférence système / démarrage, cela marche aussi avec la partition boot camp ?



 Tu as déjà installé un OS sans souris ni clavier toi ? Il y a toujours un moment où il faut valider quelque chose... Donc sans souris ni clavier point de salut.


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Tu as d&#233;j&#224; install&#233; un OS sans souris ni clavier toi ? Il y a toujours un moment o&#249; il faut valider quelque chose... Donc sans souris ni clavier point de salut.


Heu c'est de l'humour ? :hein:

Bien sur que j'ai les deux, ils &#233;taient dans la boite de mon imac, sans fil, c'est pas sp&#233;cialement pr&#233;cis&#233; sur le site d'apple quand tu fais ta commande que tu ne pourras pas utiliser certaines fonctions avec &#231;a...

Il faudrait donc remettre 29 &#8364; pour m'acheter un clavier USB rien que pour l'installation ? (ma question "peut-on rebooter sur la partition boot camp via pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me / d&#233;marrage n'a pas &#233;t&#233; r&#233;pondue)

Mais c'est marrant j'ai pas envie...


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Juillet 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Heu c'est de l'humour ? :hein:
> 
> Bien sur que j'ai les deux, ils étaient dans la boite de mon imac, sans fil, c'est pas spécialement précisé sur le site d'apple quand tu fais ta commande que tu ne pourras pas utiliser certaines fonctions avec ça...
> 
> ...



Mille excuses, j'ai lu un peu de travers... En théorie pas de problème si tu installes Windows XP SP2 ou Vista avec ton clavier BT, il y a cependant quelques uns qui n'y sont parvenu qu'en branchant un clavier USB.


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Mille excuses, j'ai lu un peu de travers... En théorie pas de problème si tu installes Windows XP SP2 ou Vista avec ton clavier BT, il y a cependant quelques uns qui n'y sont parvenu qu'en branchant un clavier USB.


Ah ok 

donc ça vaut la peine que je teste !  (bon ok, j'aurais testé de toutes façons  )

Je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## Galphanet (19 Juillet 2007)

Petite précision: L'installeur de Mac OS X prend en charge les claviers et souris bluetooth (y compris l'EFI) mais je pense que pour la première partie de l'installation de windows tu dois emttre avec cable, a moins que l'EFI s'occupe de tout ca (ce qui m'étonnerai)...


----------



## moonwalk9r (19 Juillet 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Petite précision: L'installeur de Mac OS X prend en charge les claviers et souris bluetooth (y compris l'EFI) mais je pense que pour la première partie de l'installation de windows tu dois emttre avec cable, a moins que l'EFI s'occupe de tout ca (ce qui m'étonnerai)...


 
Non non c'est exact, dès le boot les claviers souris BT sont reconnus, ensuite pareil durant l'install de windows, après ca depend peut-être des claviers....


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Juillet 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Non non c'est exact, dès le boot les claviers souris BT sont reconnus, ensuite pareil durant l'install de windows, après ca depend peut-être des claviers....


Ah ben ça serait parfait, c'est juste que dans la doc c'est marqué noir sur blanc (je dirais même plus, emphatisé dans un cadre) qu'il faut un clavier USB... 

J'ai une petite question parallèle et préparatoire : le "EFI" c'est ce qu'ils appellent "programme interne" (= ROM ?) et qu'ils disent de mettre à jour dans la doc avant l'install de boot camp ? J'ai un iMac acheté en février, je sais que j'avais déjà fait une mise à jour EFI (je sais plus pourquoi), j'ai regardé sur le site apple mais je suis pas bien certain d'avoir la toute dernière version...


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Juillet 2007)

Comme quoi ce que l'on dit dans la FAQ en haut du forum n'est pas si idiot : lire la doc


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Comme quoi ce que l'on dit dans la FAQ en haut du forum n'est pas si idiot : lire la doc


Heu ben justement, je voudrais pas faire mon tordu hein, mais les aimables membres ayant répondu dans ce post semblent dire le contraire : que ça devrait marcher avec souris / clavier BT, alors que la doc insiste sur le fait que ça marche pas... 

...mais sans le dire non plus, puisque s'ils prennent le temps d'écrire "il faut un clavier USB", je pense quand même que ça implique "et pas le modèle sans fil pouvant être vendu avec votre mac", sinon ils sont encore plus tordus que moi :love:

Bref tout ça pour dire que quand j'aurai essayé je vous dirai - mais peut-être pas ce soir car je sors, ni malheureusement ce week-end car je voyage, donc probablement la semaine prochaine, si j'ai le temps avant mon départ en vacances, sinon à la rentrée, ou à la Trinité.


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Juillet 2007)

Bon ben ce fut une exp&#233;rience int&#233;ressante et qui s'arr&#232;te l&#224; :

- installation longue mais sans probl&#232;me, le clavier fut reconnu tout le long de l'install aux diverses &#233;tapes

- lors du reboot final, d&#233;marrage XP (avant installation des gestionnaires boot camp via le CD grav&#233; au d&#233;but de la proc&#233;dure), j'avais m&#234;me clavier ET souris fonctionnels avec les pilotes par d&#233;faut de windows, MAGNIFIQUE

- j'ai m&#234;me pu me rendre compte que mon clavier marche tr&#232;s bien lors du boot du mac pour choix d'OS au d&#233;marrage avec la touche option (ce que je croyais avoir test&#233; sans succ&#232;s), SPLENDIDE

- d&#232;s la fin de l'install de ces foutus gestionnaires, j'ai PERDU souris et clavier (oblig&#233; de l'&#233;teindre avec le bouton), et depuis quand j'arrive &#224; l'ouverture de session XP, je ne peux m&#234;me pas taper le mot de passe de l'admin. Reboot divers n'y font rien.

- j'ai m&#234;me cru l'avoir en cr&#233;ant une machine virtuelle parallels acc&#233;dant &#224; mon XP boot camp sous OS X, mais c'&#233;tait &#234;tre bien b&#234;te : pas plus de clavier ou de souris une fois sur la mire de session

- en lisant la doc d'install, ils disent :

"Utilisation de peripheriques Bluetooth avec Windows 
Avant de pouvoir utiliser un peripherique sans fil Bluetooth avec Windows sur votre Macintosh, vous devez jumeler ce peripherique avec votre ordinateur sous Windows."

Ce qui est faux puisque &#231;a marchait au d&#233;but, c'est juste que la m&#233;thode d'apple est moins bonne que celle par d&#233;faut de windows.

Donc c'est formidable, pour avoir le plaisir de jumeler, il me faudrait quand m&#234;me acheter un clavier... quand je pense que CA MARCHAIT au d&#233;but sous XP, avant l'install de ce qui est fourni par apple...

No comment. (c'est nul) (ah oui je suis d&#233;&#231;u) 

Je vais donc lire la partie sur la d&#233;sinstallation et r&#233;cup&#233;ration de la partition boot camp... heu un autre jour, faut aller bosser et TGV tonight !


----------



## Jerome_C (1 Octobre 2007)

Pour info, je n'ai jamais acheté de clavier et jamais pu finir l'install de cette (petite) partition bootcamp (qui pour l'instant reste endormie dans mon DD pour des jours meilleurs), mais entre temps parallels a bien évolué et le jeu que je voulais faire marcher y tourne très bien


----------



## rafael974 (6 Octobre 2007)

Hello!​ 
Heureux possesseur du nouvel Imac 24" depuis quelques jours, avec clavier et souris bluetooth, j'ai tent&#233; l'installation de Windows Vista Pro re&#231;u aujourd'hui...
J'en suis exactement au m&#234;me point que toi J&#233;r&#244;me, impossible d'aller plus loin &#224; l'&#233;tape du mot de passe.
Toute l'installation s'est d&#233;roul&#233;e sans probl&#232;me, je pense que l'assistant bootcamp y est pour quelque chose : comme il g&#232;re l'installation de Windows, je pense qu'il permet d'utiliser le clavier et la souris bluetooth durant les premi&#232;res &#233;tapes. Au dernier reboot (apr&#232;s avoir installer le gestionnaire bootcamp) plus de clavier, plus de souris, plus rien...
Demain je file acheter un clavier usb, j'esp&#232;re que le jumelage des appareils bluetooth me permettra de les utiliser!​ 
Je vous tiens au courant pour ceux qui sont int&#233;ress&#233;s!​


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Octobre 2007)

rafael974 a dit:


> Demain je file acheter un clavier usb, j'espère que le jumelage des appareils bluetooth me permettra de les utiliser!



Je vois pas pourquoi il pourrait pas / je suis certain qu'il peut.

Tu es motivé. Du coup je suis allé voir sur ebay ce qu'on trouve en la matière (de mémoire c'est à 30 chez apple)...


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Octobre 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Je vois pas pourquoi il pourrait pas / je suis certain qu'il peut.
> 
> Tu es motivé. Du coup je suis allé voir sur ebay ce qu'on trouve en la matière (de mémoire c'est à 30 chez apple)...



Ben j'ai acheté ça sur ebay, nous verrons bien


----------



## rafael974 (10 Octobre 2007)

Voil&#224; j'ai pris un clavier &#224; 7&#8364; chez Grosbill, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; ajouter ma souris, mais le nouveau clavier sans-fil d'apple ne fonctionne pas. Pourtant j'arrive &#224; le connecter... mais rien, pas une seule touche ne r&#233;pond...​ 
Quelqu'un a d&#233;j&#224; essayer?​


----------



## Jerome_C (10 Octobre 2007)

Ben j'attends l'arriv&#233;e du colis par la poste pour pouvoir te r&#233;pondre... mais &#231;a ne me dit rien de bon :mouais: 

De l&#224; &#224; &#234;tre oblig&#233; d'utiliser le clavier USB sous bootcamp... moche...


----------



## Jerome_C (16 Octobre 2007)

Bon j'ai le clavier souple... et &#231;a marche pas : il s'allume, s'&#233;teint, l'assistant d'installation du clavier ne veut rien savoir...

Entre temps c&#244;t&#233; boot camp &#231;a a un peu avanc&#233; : si je lance mon install windows XP depuis parallels desktop sous os X mon clavier est *enfin* reconnu ! (depuis la derni&#232;re version de parallels). J'ai pu faire plein de trucs, installer les applis que j'utilisais sous l'autre install XP sp&#233;cifique pour parallels (que j'aimerais bien virer ensuite, surtout que j'ai pas r&#233;solu ce probl&#232;me de taille des partitions)... youpi...

[edit : un b&#233;mol cependant : la pav&#233; num&#233;rique du clavier n'est pas reconnu du tout, il suffit de pas l'oublier au moment de la saisie du mot de passe !]

MAIS, si je reboot sur boot camp... pas de clavier (bluetooth), impossible de saisir le mot de passe...

Et en essayant de brancher le clavier souple usb avant de rebooter sur boot camp, il s'allume... mais ne marche pas.

Pfff... tiens, une id&#233;e me vient ! je vais virer le mot de passe de mon user XP et tenter de rebooter.... ahhhh non... la souris bluetooth n'est pas reconnue non plus, c'est vrai, j'oubliais 

Donc pour le moment c'est cool, j'ai un boot camp qui ne marche que sous parallels, formidable.


----------



## rafael974 (21 Octobre 2007)

Chez moi tout fonctionne correctement maintenant. Il m'a fallu réinstaller les drivers et reconnecter correctement mon clavier et depuis tout fonctionne! Bien sûr les manip' se font à l'aide d'un clavier usb!


----------



## ptiboubou (1 Novembre 2007)

Pareil, impossible de faire fonctionné mon clavier bluetooth. Il est reconnu lors de la recherche de peripherique bluetooth, il s'instale avec impossibilité de l'apparié. Le clavier est finalement installé puisque reconnu par Vista (icone clavier FR Apple presente dans la barre) mais ne fonctionne pas quand je tape!?
Pour le logon il suffit d'utiliser le clavier virtuel (cliquer sur l'icone en bas a gauche sur ecran de logon)​


----------



## sclicer (10 Juillet 2009)

Hop je remonte ce thread désolé.
Mais j'ai installé boocamp  pour la 3ème fois en 1ans.
Mais aujourd'hui ça me soûle d'avoir besoin d'un autre clvier et souris usb alors que je possède clavier et souris apple BT. Mais aucun des deux n'ai reconnus 
une idée ?


----------



## sclicer (13 Juillet 2009)

Petit up, je n'arrive toujours pas à avoir le clavier et la souris BT d'Apple lorsque je suis sous windows via bootcamp


----------



## sclicer (14 Juillet 2009)

Je désespère personne ne peux m'aider ?
J'ai beau installer bootcamp et ses drivers ma souris et on clavier BT Apple ne sont pas reconnus


----------



## sclicer (16 Juillet 2009)

Personne ne peut m'aider ?????


----------



## korinthe (19 Juillet 2009)

site d'Apple en Janvier 2008 :
"Dois-je m'attendre à ce que certaines fonctionnalités Macintosh ne fonctionnent pas avec Windows XP sur un ordinateur Mac à processeur Intel ?
Même après avoir installé le CD de gestionnaires Macintosh, la télécommande Apple Remote (infrarouge), le clavier et la souris Apple Wireless (Bluetooth), le modem USB Apple, le détecteur de mouvements brusques (Sudden Motion Sensor), le capteur de lumière ambiante du Macbook Pro et la caméra isight intégrée ne fonctionneront pas correctement sous Windows." 
Il s'agissait alors de la version bêta, je ne sais pas encore si ces défauts ont été corrigés dans la version définitive que l'on peut maintenant trouver sur Apple.
donc, vérifie d'abord si tu as bien la dernière version et si c'est le cas, il ne restera plus qu'à mettre les fils ...
ou si quelqu'un peut nous dire si ça fonctionne chez lui, merci d'avance.


----------



## sclicer (22 Juillet 2009)

Oui oui c'est bien la dernière version, ça marchait avant


----------



## lavoiequi-enchante (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous et toutes.

Voilà, je débute sur Mac tout en migrant petit à petit depuis windows.
J'ai un souci avec la mightymouse wireless sous bootcamp.

J'ai tout installé sans souci avec clavier et souris filaire initiale (_précision: je suis sur Imac snow leopard_).
Depuis j'ai décidé d'acheter la mightymouse wireless. Evidement aucun souci d'install sous mac.
Par contre sous bootcamp, impossible à faire fonctionner.
Quand je l'allume, le bluetooth windows me demande une clé de sécurité de 8 à 16 chiffre (que je n'ai pas, en tout cas pas trouvé).
Si je passe par le panneau de config et que j'installe la souris sans cette clé de sécurité, le bluetooth me reconnaît la souris, me dit que ce périphérique fonctionne correctement: ce qui n'est pas le cas: impossible de faire bouger, d'utiliser d'aucune manière la souris.

Je n'ai pas tout compris au posts précédents, donc ma question si quelqu'un(e) peut/veut bien m'aider: qu'est-ce que je dois faire?



> "Utilisation de peripheriques Bluetooth avec Windows
> Avant de pouvoir utiliser un peripherique sans fil Bluetooth avec Windows sur votre Macintosh, vous devez jumeler ce peripherique avec votre ordinateur sous Windows."


Comment on fait (car je pense que c'est ça la solution)?

D'une manière générale faut-il que je débranche la souris filaire ?


Amicalement,


----------



## Link1993 (29 Décembre 2009)

Alors voila : J'ai installé windows 7 (la beta en premier, puis la version complete acheter pour 40   )
Ma souris apple sans fil a toujours marcher bien qu'elle se mettait tout le temps en veille au bout de 10 seconde... Il faut toujours reclicker en premier pour la reactiver.
quand au clavier, je suis rester sur le filaire pour les ports USB.

Voila comment j'ai fais. dans la barre des notifications, j'ai electionner l'icone bluetooth puis ajouter un preipherique. Ensuite, j'ai fais un click droit sur la souris reconnu puis proprieté. Dans l'onglet service, il suffit ensuite de cocher "pilotes pour clavier, souris,etc... (HID)"
Puis valider par OK. C'est bon elle m'arche. Maintenant, je cherche le truc pour qu'elle reste toujours connecter.


----------

